# Moving to Mallorca!



## JRussell444 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey everyone,

My name is John. I am new to the forums and am moving to Mallorca soon to help teach at a local school. I am specifically moving to Sa Pobla in September. I am also hoping to either find some work as a barman with my extensive experience or to use my CELTA qualification to offer private tutoring as well. I would also love to volunteer on the island as well.

I was wondering if anybody had any advice for moving to this area of Mallorca (accommodation, general life there, important information to know to get set up, etc.) and if anybody fancied meeting up when I get there. I'm hoping to make as many friends as possible and just try to have as many fantastic experiences with fantastic people as possible!! 

Cheers,
John


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Welcome John,

Obviously Sa Pobla is a rural, slightly inland town and outside or your school the populated holiday resorts are Alcudia and Pollensa (Port & town).

Accommodation will be significantly cheaper in Pobla however there are many empty properties in the holiday resorts particularly over the winter period so it may be possible to secure something at a reasonable price over the 'winter' months.

Bar work will be very limited over the quiet period although you may be able to find something in the summer months in Alcudia. I'm based in Puerto Pollensa so can I direct you to our two local forum pages .... Bonygraph - Bony Chat - Index and Pollensa Forum
The former may be a better bet for you as it is really run by local property owners etc whereas the latter one is more geared to holiday makers.
The questions you have asked on this forum would be equally appreciated on the Bonygraph where they also have contact with the local kids charity shop where they are always on the look out for volunteers/additional help.


----------

